# Toro snowblower. [engine over reving]



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Have the model 38440 Toro snow blower that has excessive engine speed when fully warm. This thing runs too fast! So, looking at the carb, there is a rod that goes from the I think fan blade, and the other end hooks to the throttle rod that activates the throttle plate. Everything is moving free. 

Now that rod has a long U shaped bend that I think can be bent to either speed up the engine, or slow it down. My question is this, would this be the proper way to do this to control engine speed, or is there some else that does the same thing without bending this rod?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The arm that puts tension on the governor spring (fig 87) would have to be bent slightly in to ease tension on the spring and lower the speed.Have you put a tachometer on the engine to check the RPM's?Correct RPM'S would be 3800 to 4000.
Here is a link to the service manual.Pages 27 to 29 show the governor adjustment.Hope this helps.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/09_276535TwoCycleSnowEngine.pdf


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks USMCgrunt. Bending the arm rather than the rod makes perfect sense. This thing was running a lot faster than 4000 RPMs. Did not need a tach to determine that!! Oh and by the way.........thanks for the downloadable shop manual.:thumbsup:


----------

